

Is Apple Developer Program Enrollment Broken? - cincinnatus
http://pantuso.com/2011/09/broken-adp/

======
kennywinker
Call the "Apple Developer Support team". They've solved a couple of issues for
me quickly, and with little hassle. I'll email you the phone number. Not sure
if it's publicly available or not... I only found it via emails with itunes
connect support.

~~~
cincinnatus
Thanks for that. Possibly the most disturbing thing is that they go to the
trouble of sending an email asking how your experience was but then clearly
don't review or follow up on the response.

